# Interesting...



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

So six days ago, my PEW (who I was told could very well be an agouti-tan under all her white?) gave birth to 14 pinkies. She was bred to my LHS pied dove (or at least I think that's what he is).

Since I wanted to see what her babies would look like, I waited a couple days for their little pink bodies to start developing color. During this time her sister helped her feed the babies, so it wasn't too much work on her alone. All 14 babies ended up being banded black. One or two had nice bands, but most not so good. Some also will have tan bellies. So, banded black tans.

I find it interesting that none of the babies look anything like their father...

Here's dad:










EDIT:

Forgot to mention that I culled the babies down to 6 today, since the mom's sister is going to have babies any day now, too.


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh holy... Crap I am so stupid. I'm sorry everyone, I got the wrong pairing. The babies are NOT black banded, they are all black tans. 
But still, they look nothing like their dad.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Ok, explanation of why you got what you got. Despite the fact that a PEW has pink eyes, most often than not, they aren't actually p/p, (genetically pink eyed). The PEW is usually "albino" which is c/c which dilutes coat as well as eyes. 
The point being, for your doe to produce babies like the buck, she would have to genetically have pink eyes or carry the gene for them.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

to add to cordanes post, dove is pinkeyed black, so if mum was agouti tan they would produce agouti and black if mum only had 1 agouti gene. but as you got no agoutis it's more likely she is black under there. if dad isn't a tan she would be the tan one
it's also a good bet that dad isn't carrying any c`s, but you could have just been unlucky and none inherited it.

isn't genetics fun.


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

Well, as it actually turns out, all babies were in fact agouti tan. Not black tan like I thought... I keep forgetting that agouti's tend to show their color pretty late. From her last pregnancy with a petstore buck (who I am assuming is either black self or black tan), she gave me PEW, black tan, agouti tan and agouti self.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ok so that helps to work her out, as she has produced agoutis in this litter and the last litter out to a black produced agouti and black she must only have 1 agouti gene and 1 tan gene if dad of this litter isnt a tan. As the sire of this litter is pied and she has ha non pieds she has at least 1 not pied S. As none are pink eye she has at least 1 not pinkeye P

A/at c/c P/* S/*


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

Ahh, very helpful. Thank you! I can only assume her sister is the same, since she too dropped the pew, agouti, etc; colored babies in her last litter. I recently bred her to my LHS Argente self boy, and I'm curious to see what will come of it. Probably more agouti and possibly some argente?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

has she produced any pink eyed colours before, if she has she be P,p so would have chance of argente but if all agouti they will all carry pink eye so put back to argente dad will produce some.


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

Besides some PEW babies, none of the others had pink eyes. They were either agouti tan, agouti self, black self or black tan. Both sisters had huge litters the first time, and I had to cull quite a few babies in order to ensure the others would be healthy and survive... and not put too much stress on the mom's. There MAY have been other colors in there, but I really doubt it. I believe the ones I culled were blacks and agoutis.

So if both mom's produced PEW's from their last litters, would I expect the possibility of argente with my PEW/Argente crossing?


----------

